# Vin's Frustration Bomb Lands



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

And who's address did Vin's random whatever it is thingy tell him to bomb?










You guessed it.

This bomb is a result of Vin's (massphatness) anger towards another gorilla. Ya see, Vin got has @ss handed to him by someone who goes by the name Young Ape. And when I say handed to him I mean on a silver platter! Anyway, Vin gets his panties in a bunch cause no one will tell him who Young Ape is and decides he just HAS to bomb someone. And that gorilla happened to be me.

I'm not sure who to thank more, Vin for the great bomb or Young Ape for driving him to it.

Thank you both. This bomb landed on a day, that in my personal life I thought the light at the end of the tunnel was a train. It brought a smile to my face when I really needed one.

I'm starting to believe in this whole Karma thing. 

And now with the p00rn!
(Hey Vin whats the naked one?)


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Vin,
I'm glad to see your anger management classes have worked so well, Nice Hit :tu:tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Frustration Bomb!!!:tu

Some of those stogies have me feeling some anxiety!!!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

hahahaha, Vin couldn't have picked a better "random" target


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

sailchaser said:


> Vin,
> I'm glad to see your anger management classes have worked so well, Nice Hit :tu:tu


I would agree... 
I say he plays nice with others!!!

I think Al would agree also !!

Great hit VIN!!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I know it's hard to believe ... but Al's number really did come up. I giggled like a little girl when I saw it. That kind of tee-hee giggle that sorta' pops out of some long supressed recess from the days when little boys liked to try on mommy's make-up and prance around in her bra. But I digress ...

The nature of the unbanded stick will reveal itself, Al, if you inspect the cap closely.

And as for your test message -- yes, the funny shaped AF is a shark.

Enjoy, my friend -- sending this package helped relieve some pent up stress. It feels so good, I may have to do it again. (Not to Al, of course -- and not to anyone who's address I had ... before now.)

Young Ape's still out there. And I'm still in the dark. But I've made peace with it to a degree -- a very small degree.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

wierdo!
enough said :ss


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Excellent target Vin and a very nice hit :tu


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Outstanding! With all the $hit Al stirs up, karma picked his #. What goes around comes around.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Vin has "issues." I'm not sure 12 steps are enough. 

At least he sent you some top notch stogies. :chk


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey Al when your numbers up it's up!! Great hit there Vin! The man always hits with some awesome smokes!


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> "...That kind of tee-hee giggle that sorta' pops out of some long supressed recess from the days when little boys liked to try on mommy's make-up and prance around in her bra. But I digress..."


:r:r You know Vin, anytime you need to spill, we're here to listen and help you...:ss

Oh yeah, nice hit on Al...:tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I just conjured up a vision of Vinnie sitting in the glow of his monitor wearing Gracie's underwear and red lipstick. Ack. 
It's obvious that his skin tone calls for somethink more pink.
You might wanna call the Mary Kay lady, Vin.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Vin you are nuts. What an incredible hit and all because this "young ape" character has had you pulling your hair out all week. I hope you will still make it to Cyber-herf tomorrow even though you probably look like you aged 10 years in the last week after all this stress you have been under.

Enjoy the smokes Al. If you dont want that Shark just send it to me. (sorry I enjoy fishin too) :r


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

shilala said:


> I just conjured up a vision of Vinnie sitting in the glow of his monitor wearing Gracie's underwear and red lipstick. Ack.
> It's obvious that his skin tone calls for somethink more pink.
> You might wanna call the Mary Kay lady, Vin.


YIKES !!!!!

:r


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

shilala said:


> You might wanna call the Mary Kay lady, Vin.


:r:r Well theres a visual for you Scott. Vin cruising down the highway in his new Mary Kay *pink *caddy with a stogie in his pie hole...:r


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice hit Vin, couldn't been a better person to pick:tu


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Vin, just make sure that you have the adams apple surgery. It's presence is a dead give away every time.:r


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

MarkinCA said:


> :r:r Well theres a visual for you Scott. Vin cruising down the highway in his new Mary Kay *pink *caddy with a stogie in his pie hole...:r


Dude...............................you guys crack me up. :r :r :r I'd pay big money to see that.....:r :r :r

Nice smack down on the Al Meister!! :tu


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Holy CRAP!
Vin has slipped out of his jacket again......

Nice hit Vin!

PS - I think you'd look good in the pink Caddy!


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great Bomb! :tu


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

hahaha

Way to be Vin! 

Enjoy Al

James


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> I'm starting to believe in this whole Karma thing.


As much good will, great smokes, and pleasure you spread around, you knew it was only a matter of time.

Nice hit Vin!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

HAHA your lucky number Al?!?! I think his random number machine was rigged to aim for you! haha Nice one Vin.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

TripleF said:


> I'd pay big money to see that.....:r :r :r


I'de pay money to NOT have to see that :r


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

The Vin has been angered!! Nothing like a pissed off bomb! :r


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Great Bomb! Sometimes having your number come up is a good thing.


----------

